
What do the rich buy that the poor don't even know is available for purchase? - Malfunction92
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/dl4xce/what_do_the_rich_buy_that_the_poor_dont_even_know/
======
fred_is_fred
Elections seem to be the most obvious answer for me.

------
coder4life
Auto accident liability self-insurance with a large enough escrow acccount
(which can still be invested and is yours). You'll also get a fancy small
window decal, at least in CA, telling the world this fact (self-insured and
registered to the state)

It's not super-rich, but I've only seen people with net worth >$2 million do
this

------
coldelectrons
Blood. </sarcasm>

Lots of little things. I have real-life experience with Terry Pratchett's
Boots Theory. (I don't know if it had another name.)

------
m463
time

